# Cheap rimless glass nano tank?



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Deep Blue has a few rimless cubes that might fit the bill. Found one of them here: Amazon.com : Deep Blue Professional ADB11441 Rimless Cube Aquarium Glass Tank, 8 by 8 by 8-Inch : Fish Tank : Pet Supplies Thats their 8x8x8 and I believe they also have 10x10x10 and 12x12x12 and probably more.


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a couple of those 8x8x8's and they are nice. They have a solid black trim and have pads tack glued to the base so they are ready to place and setup once you bring it home.

If you want something non cubic, look into Mr. Aqua. I have a 6.5 and love it, but they also have a 3 gallon bookshelf model as well as a 1.5 bookshelf model. Both of those I believe are on Amazon and are selling as a kit with a LED light and HOB filter. 

Other options would be Azoo or Finnex tanks. I know some people on here have Finnex low iron tanks and love them.

If you're willing to put in work and REALLY want it cheap, de-rim a standard 2.5 gallon aquarium. It's not hard at all!


----------



## Buu (Feb 15, 2015)

There's Mr. Aqua 1.5g and 3G long. I believe they also make a 3G bowfront.

Another option would be a finnex 2.5g
Same dimension as a standard 2.5 gallon, just rimless.


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

There's the jbj 3 gallon pico. Looks like it's roughly $58 before any discounts and it comes with a light and filter.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

mariana style 5 is rimless, though it does have a bottom, comes as a kit with hood/light (that sits over the tank not on a trim) which i don't use, and a filter, maybe a heater, IDR


----------



## ryry2012 (May 30, 2015)

Check out truaqua!
High Clarity Low Iron Glass Cube HCC-8, 2.11 Gallons

I have a 8.6g. Great quality and price. Their silicon work is great too, supposed to be cleaner than Mr. Aqua's.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Aqua top zen nano 3G with stand on sale right now under 60$ free shipping....


----------



## imott (Sep 27, 2014)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/2...petco-branded-3-7-gallon-cube-tank-today.html


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

klibs said:


> Looking for a rimless glass nano tank (not acrylic - I hate acrylic). Something in the 2-3 gallon range is ideal. Do not want any trace of rim on it - just glass and silicone for a nice clean look.
> 
> Anyone have any tips? I know they're out there but I'm not doing a good job finding them. The 3 gallon at GLA looks nice but it's like $60 shipped and I feel like I could get something for less.


If your looking for something this small, you can even build it yourself. That way you get exactly the dimensions you want. Double thick window plate will be thick enough. You can get that cut to your specs at any glass shop. 

Actually building the tank is not difficult at all.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

ryry2012 said:


> Check out truaqua!
> High Clarity Low Iron Glass Cube HCC-8, 2.11 Gallons
> 
> I have a 8.6g. Great quality and price. Their silicon work is great too, supposed to be cleaner than Mr. Aqua's.


I've been eyeing their low iron cubes, but they've been out of stock for what seems like forever. They're still out of stock, despite a ETA of October 2015.


----------



## ryry2012 (May 30, 2015)

randym said:


> I've been eyeing their low iron cubes, but they've been out of stock for what seems like forever. They're still out of stock, despite a ETA of October 2015.


I know :frown2: It seems all their smaller tanks have been out of stock for a long time. I just thought it might be back in stock when OP decide to buy a tank because they say ETA is October 2015. 


If you ever want to get a bigger low iron tank, get one from them. Excellent quality and good price. Packaging was excellent as well. I've never seen such great amount of bubble wrap and packing peanuts.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm tempted. I've been thinking I should replace my 29 gallon tank. It's been running since 1989. Yes, I'm old. Get off my (dwarf hairgrass) lawn!

It's working fine, but nothing lasts forever. And I don't want to come home to 29 gallons of water on the floor.


----------



## TheDoofWarrior (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm totes gonna get one of those deep blue cubes.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't know where to find them online but I have bought rimless tanks with curved glass corners for very cheap at LFS. They look like this but the places I found them at sold them much cheaper and they didn't have any brand name: Amazon.com : Radius Desktop Nano 5 Gallon Kit : Aquarium Starter Kits : Pet Supplies

The ones I found did not have any accessories and are usually sold in 5 or 6 different sizes as they are sold wholesale like that.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

1/4" plate glass at Lowes, cut to size, silicone and assembled at home. Should be $15-20 all said and done. The other options all look great.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Powerclown said:


> Aqua top zen nano 3G with stand on sale right now under 60$ free shipping....


I have the 4G, I like it for the most part. The stand is crap though.


----------

